# Sticky Bun Sugar????



## backtobasics2 (May 2, 2016)

Anyone familiar with King Arthur's Sticky Bun Sugar, or how to create the same gooey effect from "scratch"?


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm not sure what that is but before proofing my sticky buns I mix corn syrup, brown sugar, vanilla and pecans and put in the bottom of a pan before topping with the dough swirls


----------



## backtobasics2 (May 2, 2016)

thanks Lauren. I do the same or similar with sticky buns with good success. Although the product is called "sticky bun sugar" it marketed for sticky buns, cinnamon buns, granola bar etc.  It intrigued me, because I can't seem to get a good gooey cinnamon buns. This product is supposed to create a gooier consistency I think because it has lecithin.  What do others use for a gooey cinnamon bun filling?


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Corn or glucose syrup?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Someday said:


> Corn or glucose syrup?


Corn.

Can use honey as well.

You need something to keep the caramelized sugar from getting hard after cooling.

I use brown sugar, butter, light corn syrup and pecans.

Mix everything (except the pecans) together and cook until the sugar melts then pour into the pan add the pecans and top with the rolls.

If there are any leftovers I guarantee they will remain sticky.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Forgot the salt.

Have never used vanilla but it sounds reasonable...will have to try it.

Certainly won't hurt lol.

mimi


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Trust me, you don't need to buy a product called "sticky bun sugar". These products are marketed for home bakers that don't know better. The above suggestions are good.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Brown sugar, butter and light Karo syrup works perfectly. Toasted pecans added for a real treat.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Chefross said:


> Toasted pecans added for a real treat.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

As soon as I bring pecans home I go ahead and toast about 2/3 and stick in the freezer.

Big time saver .

mimi


----------



## bakerkeegan (Feb 18, 2014)

We make our own cinnamon butter and "schmear" for our cinnamon rolls and pecan sticky buns.  The "schmear" is brown sugar, butter, honey, corn syrup, and water beaten till fluffy and light.  We use pot pie tins as a base, add the schmear, some pecan pieces then our house made brioche cinnamon log cut in about a 1.5" thick piece.  We let it proof then bake.  After cooling for a few minutes, we flop it out of the tin and tray for sale.  The result is gooey and sticky.  Our customers seem to really like them,


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

BakerKeegan said:


> We make our own cinnamon butter and "schmear" for our cinnamon rolls and pecan sticky buns. The "schmear" is brown sugar, butter, honey, corn syrup, and water beaten till fluffy and light. We use pot pie tins as a base, add the schmear, some pecan pieces then our house made brioche cinnamon log cut in about a 1.5" thick piece. We let it proof then bake. After cooling for a few minutes, we flop it out of the tin and tray for sale. The result is gooey and sticky. Our customers seem to really like them,


I want one.....or ten..lol.

mimi


----------



## backtobasics2 (May 2, 2016)

perfect. thanks!


----------



## clarissa corson (Dec 24, 2016)

This is great, but what are the measurements?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Clarissa Corson said:


> This is great, but what are the measurements?


I just eyeball it but you can take a peek in a trusted cookbook for exact formula ratios for the amt of dough you want to work with.

Sorta like the topping on upside down cake only more sugar?

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Clarissa Corson said:
> 
> 
> > This is great, but what are the measurements?
> ...


After being burned by more that my share of internet recipes I have stopped taking advice from places like Pinterest and blogs written by housewives who's families are afraid to be honest when mama asks how it (it being whatever new dish has just hit the dinner table) tastes.

IMO you can never go wrong with "The Joy of Cooking" and anything written by James Beard.

Merry Christmas and welcome to Chef Talk.....

mimi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

JoePastry is my go-to guy on the internet. His recipes never fail.

http://joepastry.com/category/pastry/sticky-buns/

http://joepastry.com/category/pastry-components/caramel-and-caramel-sauce/


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is their recipe, happy cooking !





  








image.png




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 24, 2016











  








image.png




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 24, 2016











  








image.png




__
petalsandcoco


__
Dec 24, 2016


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

KA seems to always have reliable recipes. I've not used this one but may do so later during the holiday season. It looks like a good one! I especially like that they give ingredients in both their proprietary product and grocery store equivelents.


----------



## GRIM (Dec 3, 2018)

bakerkeegan said:


> We make our own cinnamon butter and "schmear" for our cinnamon rolls and pecan sticky buns. The "schmear" is brown sugar, butter, honey, corn syrup, and water beaten till fluffy and light. We use pot pie tins as a base, add the schmear, some pecan pieces then our house made brioche cinnamon log cut in about a 1.5" thick piece. We let it proof then bake. After cooling for a few minutes, we flop it out of the tin and tray for sale. The result is gooey and sticky. Our customers seem to really like them,


bakerkeega, for this particular recipe, can you give me measurements to make the sticky bun sugar? equal parts each? I want to make this bread for a brunch tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

In a 60 quart with a paddle cream this lot.
22 lbs light brown sugar.
16 lbs uns butter or butter blend.
6 lbs honey or corn syrup.
add a bit of water to help the sugar to dissolve during baking, maybe a pint.
salt to taste, vanilla if you feel rich.
It will fill a 5 gal bucket, don't add nuts, put the nuts in the mold after scooping the smear.


----------

